Ask HN: What programming language would you choose to build a search engine? - allenleein
======
coldtea
On what scale?

I ask because, although this is more a matter of architecture, there are
excellent languages for small/mid scale or even larger scale search engines in
Java (Lucene and upwards, Solr, etc projects that use it).

For a small embedded search engine, you could get by with just something like
Sqlite and some reverse indexes.

For Google scale, it mostly depends on architecture and infrastructure than
language. Java, Rust, C++, Go will all do fine for example.

------
meramar23
Building one right now, C#, SQL, Lucene.NET. It's not really a search engine,
but my bookmarks organized into a public site that works like a search engine.
I put my bookmarks into it and others can search it.

------
rover1
I'm the creator and owner of BestInternetSearch.com and it's written in Python
and 100% opensource, there's a link at the top right of the website that's
links to the source code on Github.

